# Chinese Braid Fishing Line



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been using some Chinese braid fishing line on one of my sharks reels and surprisingly it has been holding up terrific with about 13 hours use so far. My question is. Do you use it? What brand? Poundage? pros and cons?

I know power pro or suffix will always be the better choice. But I don't really feel the need unless I charter fish or fish 5+ hours a day to use 30 dollar spools of line. So if you do use it share with us how you like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been ordering Chinese spectra off ebay for a couple of years, have 40 lb on a penn squall I troll with, 65lb on my canyon jigging reel, and 80lb on my electric diawa deep drop reel...........no problems....just may take up t0 30 days to get it.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Guest said:


> I have been ordering Chinese spectra off ebay for a couple of years, have 40 lb on a penn squall I troll with, 65lb on my canyon jigging reel, and 80lb on my electric diawa deep drop reel...........no problems


What brand do you use?
I have been using Dolphin 168 for the past couple of days, but this one seems to be popular to.

The Spectra Extreme Braid 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4strands-to...205?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a2b0e5cd


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the stuff, the only braid I use, only complaint is that it can be a little thicker than other brands, but it doesn't bother me too much, cheap as hell!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Love the stuff, the only braid I use, only complaint is that it can be a little thicker than other brands, but it doesn't bother me too much, cheap as hell!


Which brand?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm using Sufix 832 Superline in 50# on an Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl (salt), SpiderWire Invisi-braid in 50# on an Abu Garcia 6600 ABS (vintage large spool), and PowerPro in 30# on Pro Max 2 and a Pinnacle Inertia Finesse. I like the Sufix best but it's the most expensive, especially in 300 yd spools. I also think line management is best in the larger sizes of braid. I only use Sufix elite for all my mono applications.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Blazerz65 said:


> What brand do you use?
> I have been using Dolphin 168 for the past couple of days, but this one seems to be popular to.
> 
> The Spectra Extreme Braid
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4strands-to...205?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a2b0e5cd


I've been using it too with great results. I've got 10# on a 3000 penn Sargus and 30# on a cabelas ss40. I plan on putting 500 yards of 100# as a backer for my shark reel next time I'm down there.

Btw it took 8 days to arrive.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Blazerz65 said:


> Which brand?


I want to say Dyneema but it may be spectra, have not bought any in a hot minute but I am getting ready to get some 40lb and 100lb.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been using a dyneema braid in 20+-pounds on a quantum Boca 70 this year for surf fishing and can't believe I've been buying $25 worth of line. Been great and zero complaints, have no idea what company ok t is but it had a cartoon dolphin on the spool. I think it was 5-6$ for 300 yards and came in a few days


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I have always used the dolphin 168 brand and have never had a complaint.

I recently found a us dealer that has good stuff also.
http://stores.ebay.com/eposeidoncom

His line will arrive within the week.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This would be a good post to keep track of because it gives us the opportunity for real time reports on the performance of these braid lines. I was slow to change over from monofilament to braided line but I experienced how well it worked on spinning rods, then bottom rods and ultimately the trolling set ups. It was expensive to spool up trolling rods with braid and if I would have had reports to base my choices of line to include some of these economically priced ones it would have been great.

Should keep this post active because it will give us all a ton of new good information especially if everyone posts which manufacturer, line rating and capacity on the reels that it is put on, not to mention how it performs over a period of time.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

_I am a loyal Power Pro user_ but was curious how the Chinese braids did work. I have have tried the Spectra Extreme Braid (which spectra)in 30lb and in 65lb and they work great. I also have the Free fisher brand in 50lb and 28lb (this is a dyneema braid,Spectra and Dyneema are basically the same material chemically) and am very pleased. Have had both spooled for over a year and have no complaints. The Free Fisher brand does seem to be a bit smoother. You are ordering in meters *300* meters is apx *330* yards.Cant beat the price.:thumbsup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I have heard very good things about dyneema braid.. I actually have some on order and can't wait to try it out. 1000 meters for 32$ is not bad for 80# braid! I'm not sure who makes what but on eBay it says dyneema spectra, and I have seen dyneema power pro also.. wonder who make who lol (all is found on eBay)


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

JLW: That's an Ebay website but the products are not U.S. made??? The prices are reasonable. Have you used any of this stuff???


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

JLW in your internet searches on braided lines let us know if you find some hollow core braid at reasonable prices!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I fish only inshore and love braided but I lose so much line to unrepairable knots its crazy! Am I doing something wrong? At the end of each trip, (several each week), I have 10 - 20 yards of discarded braid. If this continues I think this chinese braid would be the way to go.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> I have always used the dolphin 168 brand and have never had a complaint.
> 
> I recently found a us dealer that has good stuff also.
> http://stores.ebay.com/eposeidoncom
> ...


Which one of those brands is the good stuff? I didn't recognize any brand 4 pages in.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Johnms said:


> I fish only inshore and love braided but I lose so much line to unrepairable knots its crazy! Am I doing something wrong? At the end of each trip, (several each week), I have 10 - 20 yards of discarded braid. If this continues I think this chinese braid would be the way to go.


What do you mean by unrepairable knots. How are you getting them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No, Products are not US made. I have only used two brands. The Dolphin168 brand which takes 2-3 weeks for delivery. I have never had any problem with it. 

The US dealer I have bought from 3 times so far and his line seems to be good stuff also, but the sticker/brand on his spools are Super Power Spider. I am fishing this on my deepdrop reels, 80lb. Very satisfied so far.

With that being said, there are some brands they are selling on Ebay from overseas that is CRAP. Several people here have bought them only to strip off there reels and throw it away. 

I can only vouch for the two brands above which I have used and still use. Both of them are made overseas.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

johnf said:


> What do you mean by unrepairable knots. How are you getting them?


As you know inshore has a high level of casting involved. I think I may be reeling in on slack and getting a small loop. The braid catches the loop on the next cast and pulls a knot from line beneath. I use the spiderwire - which has a good wax but even these loop knots sometimes cannot be pulled out so I have to cut the line and retie my leader. Almost always happens in the first 10' of line - but it usually picks up line for the knot much further down so I have to cut a mess out! I go through a small box of braid 2 X a month.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> No, Products are not US made. I have only used two brands. The Dolphin168 brand which takes 2-3 weeks for delivery. I have never had any problem with it.
> 
> The US dealer I have bought from 3 times so far and his line seems to be good stuff also, but the sticker/brand on his spools are Super Power Spider. I am fishing this on my deepdrop reels, 80lb. Very satisfied so far.
> 
> ...


However, all should know that this line does not retain the knot strength that some of the other lines with a higher strand count does. But if you will splice a endloop in it and fish a windon leader, it will retain 100% of it's rated strength.

I have broke it on a scale and know for a fact all this is true and not second hand information.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...o/using_powerpro/knots/uni_to_uni_splice.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...o/using_powerpro/knots/uni_to_uni_splice.html


 
Kim I also done a break test on that knot with the ebay line. Don't remember the exact numbers but it wasn't good.

If you have to knot it I would go with a 15-20 turn bimin and a yucatan on the mono.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's why I'm interested in finding hollow core braid at a great price. No loss with the hollow splices and no splice knots. I have hollow core on all my trolling rods and a couple spinning rigs. I would put it on almost every set up I have if I could find quality line at a great price. Hollow core depth finder at the prices you found on the solid braid would have us all spooling up all of our bottom rigs with it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> That's why I'm interested in finding hollow core braid at a great price. No loss with the hollow splices and no splice knots. I have hollow core on all my trolling rods and a couple spinning rigs. I would put it on almost every set up I have if I could find quality line at a great price. Hollow core depth finder at the prices you found on the solid braid would have us all spooling up all of our bottom rigs with it.


It would be nice but I don't know if you will find it. But if you will do the spliced end loop and a loop-loop connection on a 5' piece of Dacron, It's the same principal and same strength. when the mono needs replacing I just snip the serving off at the Dacron and thread another piece in there. Just like what you would do with hollowcore.

I will try to take some pics when I get my camera back and post em. It may be easier too see than it is too say. It works though.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Will braid work on a fresh water baitcaster. Never tried braid before.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> I have always used the dolphin 168 brand and have never had a complaint.
> 
> I recently found a us dealer that has good stuff also.
> http://stores.ebay.com/eposeidoncom
> ...


Im looking under his ebay page right now. He seems to have two different brands of line that he sells. Which one is better?
It would be nice to be able to get my line within a week. The dolphin 168 does take 2 weeks because it says its coming from hong kong

The brands I see are:
SuperPower Braid

Extreme Dyneema


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Richard J. said:


> Will braid work on a fresh water baitcaster. Never tried braid before.


Yes, any pro bass fisherman will use 65lb braid while fish weeds to pull out the bass in seconds... LOL


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Blazerz65 said:


> Im looking under his ebay page right now. He seems to have two different brands of line that he sells. Which one is better?
> It would be nice to be able to get my line within a week. The dolphin 168 does take 2 weeks because it says its coming from hong kong
> 
> The brands I see are:
> ...


*SuperPower PE Dyneema Braided Fishing Line *

Copy and pasted from my past orders, This is what it is called.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> *SuperPower PE Dyneema Braided Fishing Line *
> 
> Copy and pasted from my past orders, This is what it is called.


How long does it usually last you on the reel? Also have use used it on any smaller/inshore setup. What pound test did you use?

I probably never buy them, but have you ever bought one of their reels?


----------



## vanhammersly (Sep 27, 2012)

For about a year I've had one called Spider Cable in 40lb and 50lb on a few reels. I've got no complaints except it loses it's color pretty quickly. The bright yellow is almost white and the teal blue is more like baby blue now. I also bought some green 65lb for my Spheros/Trevala set-up this season for jigging, it was called Super Power Spider or something. I've caught 4 or 5 nice snappers on it so far. It's been great too. Lately I've bought some Fins since it's "Braid in the USA" to support the home team. I've got some Power Pro too. I'm all over the map.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Blazerz65 said:


> How long does it usually last you on the reel? Also have use used it on any smaller/inshore setup. What pound test did you use?


The smallest I've ever bought is 50lb which I use on my jigging reels.

I have a few reels that the line on them is 4 years old. I always rinse after every use and store indoors out of the sun. As long as it doesn't get freyed against something, it should last. I think sun is about the only enemy it has. Should never rot.

The 4 year old stuff I have is a bit faded but still strong as it ever was.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> The smallest I've ever bought is 50lb which I use on my jigging reels.
> 
> I have a few reels that the line on them is 4 years old. I always rinse after every use and store indoors out of the sun. As long as it doesn't get freyed against something, it should last. I think sun is about the only enemy it has. Should never rot.
> 
> The 4 year old stuff I have is a bit faded but still strong as it ever was.


Hows the diameter? Is it thicker or thinner than say Power Pro 50lb


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Blazerz65 said:


> Hows the diameter? Is it thicker or thinner than say Power Pro 50lb


It is just a little bit larger than the US lines. Which I like.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Johnms said:


> As you know inshore has a high level of casting involved. I think I may be reeling in on slack and getting a small loop. The braid catches the loop on the next cast and pulls a knot from line beneath. I use the spiderwire - which has a good wax but even these loop knots sometimes cannot be pulled out so I have to cut the line and retie my leader. Almost always happens in the first 10' of line - but it usually picks up line for the knot much further down so I have to cut a mess out! I go through a small box of braid 2 X a month.


I got that a few times to. After watching a video on casting technique I've pretty much eliminated them. I do occasionally forget and revert back to my old habits.






My main thing that I forget is manually flipping the bail. I've never had problems following this guys technique when casting braid.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Blazerz65 said:


> How long does it usually last you on the reel? Also have use used it on any smaller/inshore setup. What pound test did you use?
> 
> I probably never buy them, but have you ever bought one of their reels?


I've got the Dolphin 168 in 10# on a Penn Sargus 3000. Other than the color fade and changing my casting technique a little, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Jlw, could you reference a site that shows the eye splice and the way you make the connection. I need to pull the trigger on some super line but don't want to spend $80 on Tuf Line or Daiwa boat braid. Thanks man.

Matt


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You need a sewing needle with a eye big enough for the braid to go through.



















Splice it through 15 times.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wet the line and pull it through.



















Tie 5 knots in the loose tag end and trim it.









Splice should look like this.

Knot should look like this.









You now have a spliced loop in your solid braid and it will retain 100% of the lines strength. Just attach your windon like you normally would going through 4 times.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Attach your hollow Dacron like this. The mono just slips inside of it just like it would with hollow core.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks, i appreciate you taking the time to show us that.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That does look easier than tying a bimini knot with braid.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No problem Kenton.

Kim It really is. And really doesn't take much longer after you've done it a couple times.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a pretty good how to on building the Dacron part of the windon.

http://www.northcarolinasharkfishing.com/how-to-make-wind-on-leaders-for-shark-fishing/


I don't use the glue though.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been using the Pelagic Spectra Extreme Braid for bottom fishing / jigging for a few years now. It does fade quickly and is a bit coarser braid than the American made ones but it is functional in that situation. I personally would not use it for casting due to the coarse feel to it.
36.4kgs
Red Phillips knot to fluorocarbon has never failed.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I converted from mono with Power Pro and I do all my wind on leaders the PP way. The first few steps in the dacron one you showed is a improvement step to add to the PP method. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Jlw, in the 5 knots step of making the loop...Do you just tie five knots in the tag end or tie five knots in the tag end around the standing line?


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is there any tax or do you pay the price on ebay?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kenton said:


> Jlw, in the 5 knots step of making the loop...Do you just tie five knots in the tag end or tie five knots in the tag end around the standing line?


Just tie it around the standing line to keep it from working it's way back through the splice. It probably wouldn't go anywhere regardless but the 5 knots gives you some security.

No tax on ebay that I know of.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ser182 said:


> Is there any tax or do you pay the price on ebay?


Unless the seller is a retailer in your home state there is no sales tax.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Little info on Spectra*

All Spectra is exactly the same. It doesn't matter who sells the product, if it has the Spectra label on it, it is the same fiber found in ALL spectra fishing lines. 

Spectra is a registered trademark of the Honeywell Corp.

http://www.honeywell-advancedfibersandcomposites.com/

They produce every single spectra fiber in our fishing lines. They then send it to Western Filament for the weaving process. This is the only difference in any of the lines. 

http://www.wfilament.com/


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

*Fishing PE Superbraid Braided Line X-strong*

Fishing PE Superbraid Braided Line X-strong

Has anyone used this one? I'm thinking of replacing the wire on my downriggers with braid as suggested by another PFF member. Amazon has 300 meters of 200 LB test for $25, which would be more than enough to spool my downriggers since I rarely troll deeper than 50 ft for stripers on Lake Martin, AL.


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Another good jap. Line to use is the XDV super blue or green 40lb .


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Sooo, Did anyone ever fish this line?? Opinions of it??*


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if its dyneema it will fray and is pretty inconsistant compared to spectra. although both will get torn up in the surf.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I found some Chinese PowerPro on eBay, around $54 for 1500 yards of 100 lb. debating on trying it out or going with the green dot Dacron for my 12/0.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I ordered some of the 100 pound in hopes of getting a good deal for backing on my 9/0. It came and it was total garbage. It could not even lift a 35 pound weight without breaking. 

I threw it in the trash and got some quality braid. Save your money.

I read all the mixed reviews and thought I would for sure get some of the good stuff. It did not happen that way. I am one of those that has to learn from experience unfortunately.


----------

